# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Phú Quốc 3ngày 2 đêm, Du lịch Phú Quốc giá rẻ,  Du lich Phu Quoc gia re

## tourphuquoc

Tour du lịch Phú Quốc trên cạn 2 ngày 1 đêm



Ngày 1 : Phú Quốc – khám phá Đông đảo, thưởng thức đặc sản (trưa/chiều)
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn đón du khách tại sân bay Phú Quốc, đưa du khách về khách sạn gửi hành lý. 




9g30: Khởi hành tham quan phía Đông đảo. Xe đưa du khách đến Chùa Hùng Long/ Sùng Hưng Cổ Tự tham quan, cúng Chùa, cầu an cho người thân. 



Tiếp tục đến Làng chài cổ Hàm Ninh thưởng thức đặc sản độc đáo cá ngựa, pín hải cẩu và hải sản tươi sống tự nhiên như ghẹ, cua, ốc nhảy (Phí tự túc). Sau đó du khách tham quan dòng suối đẹp như tranh - Suối Tranh, tắm suối (Tháng 5 đến tháng 11). Về thị trấn Dương Đông tham quan cơ sở nấu rượu Sim đặc sản, thưởng thức rượu Sim rừng.

Ăn trưa, nhận phòng.



Am Sư Muôn 

Chiều: Xe khởi hành đi tham quan bảo tàng Cội Nguồn nơi trưng bày các bộ sưu tập về thiên nhiên, lịch sử, văn hóa Phú Quốc và một số hiện vật của nền văn hóa Óc Eo - Khu bảo tồn chó xoáy lưng Cội Nguồn, tới thăm Cơ sở nuôi cấy ngọc trai tìm hiểu về quy trình nuôi trai lấy ngọc và tự tay mổ ốc trai, sau đó đoàn tiếp tục đi thămDi tích lịch sử nhà tù Phú Quốc cảm nhận nỗi đau của các chiến sĩ yêu nước và sống với niềm tự hào dân tộc



Sau khi kết thúc chương trình tham quan, xe đưa quý khách khởi hành đi Bãi Sao - bãi biển cát trắng đẹp nhất Phú Quốc từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10, trầm mình trong làn nước trong vắt, mát rượi, tự do tắm biển. 

17:00 Ăn tối tại nhà hàng trên bãi biển tại Bãi Sao 
Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn, trên đường về sẽ ghé chợ đêm Dinh Cậu, Quý khách tự do dạo chợ, sau đó bách bộ về khách sạn hoặc đăng kí đi câu mực đêm thử vận may (Chi phí tự túc)





bảo tàng cội nguồn Phú Quốc

Ngày 2: Tham quan thị trấn – Tạm biệt Phú Quốc ( Ăn sáng) 
Sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, Xe đưa du khách tham quan: Cơ sở nước mắm Phú Quốc Khải Hoàn/Thịnh Phát với cách ủ truyền thống có lịch sử hơn 100 năm phát triển tại Phú Quốc, Vườn tiêu với những nọc tiêu thẳng tắp, xanh mơn mỡn, nổi tiếng chắc hạt, thơm ngon, sau đó tham quan mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông. Trả phòng, xe đưa Quý khách đi ăn trưa, sau đó tiễn đến sân bay Phú Quốc, làm thủ tục lên máy bay, tạm biệt. Tùy theo giờ bay của du khách, chương trình tham quan có thể được sắp xếp lại nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ chương trình

Giá Tour trọn gói 1,560,000vnđ dành cho đoàn trên 10 khách
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi Sài Gòn - Phú Quốc - Sài Gòn (1.997.000 vnđ) (không bao gồm)
- 1 đêm phòng khách sạn (2kh/phòng, loại phòng tiêu chuẩn, nếu lẻ khách sẽ ở phòng 3) 
- 1 bữa sáng bao gồm trong giá phòng 
- 2 bữa chính với đặc sản Phú Quốc + 1 bữa ăn hải sản nướng 
- Xe đời mới máy lạnh tốt đón tiễn sân bay và đưa khách tham quan theo chương trình 
- Vé vào cổng tham quan 1 lần (nhà tù, Suối Tranh, Cội Nguồn), phí bến bãi. Khách không tham quan bảo tàng Cội Nguồn được trừ lại 20.000đ/khách 
- HDV chuyên nghiệp và chu đáo chăm sóc đoàn suốt tuyến 
- Nước suối + khăn lạnh (2 suất/ngày tour), bảo hiểm, VAT 
- Miễn phí bữa ăn sáng 1 tô + 1 ly cho khách đáp máy bay trước 8g30 sáng 

Không bao gồm: 

- Chi phí cá nhân, tour câu mực đêm, các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình 
- Chi phí phát sinh do phương tiện vận chuyển hủy/hoãn chuyến
- Chi phí nâng hạng phòng (lên loại cao hơn) 
- Khách bay về chuyến chiều sẽ phụ thu bữa trưa ngày thứ 3 hoặc khách tự túc ăn trưa

Chính sách đối với trẻ em:
- Dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí ( bố mẹ tự lo chi phí ăn nghỉ nếu có phát sinh ngoài chương trình, không được mua bảo hiểm)

- từ 5 tuổi đến dưới 10 tuổi = 1/2 vé (1 chỗ ngồi xe, 1 suất ăn, ngủ ghép chung bố mẹ)

- Từ 10 tuổi bằng giá người lớn

- 2 người lớn được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 10 tuổi; quy định cho trẻ em thứ 2 ngủ chung phòng: phụ thu thêm 1 suất giường đơn

Phụ thu:

- Phụ thu đối với các kỳ lễ lớn và các ngày cận lễ (trước/sau 5 ngày): Giỗ tổ, 30/4 và 1/5, Quốc Khánh, Tết tây, Tết âm lịch 
- Đối với khách sạn 4 sao, các ngày 24/12, 31/12 sẽ có phụ thu phí phục vụ và bữa tiệc Buffet bắt buộc tại khách sạn

Trường hợp hủy vé : 

- Sau khi đăng ký, huỷ tour du khách chịu phí 10 %. 

- Huỷ tour trước 3 – 6 ngày khởi hành chịu phí 30%. 

- Huỷ tour trong vòng 24 - 28 giờ trước ngày khởi hành chịu phí 50%.

- Đến ngày đi huỷ chịu phí 100%. 

Trường hợp đổi ngày đi:

Miễn phí cho 1 lần đổi trước ngày khởi hành 5 ngày. Nếu ít hơn 5 ngày hoặc đổi lần 2 sẽ được tính như trường hợp huỷ tour. 

Trường hợp công ty huỷ tour hay hoãn tour do thiên tai, dịch bệnh, công ty thanh toán cho du khách đúng số tiền tour mà không phải trả thêm bất kì khoản nào khác. 

Xin lưu ý : 

Quý khách mang theo giấy tờ tùy thân bản chính : 

Khách ngoại quốc phải mang hộ chiếu, visa. 

Khách Việt Nam mang theo Chứng Minh Nhân Dân. 

Trẻ em mang theo bản sao giấy Khai Sinh có thị thực.
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vnĐể biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

cảm ơn quý khách đã tham gia chương trình mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 hoặc 0982 69 52 52 có thể add nick yahoo muaphuquoc

----------


## tourphuquoc

du lịch phú quốc giá rẻ cho mọi người. Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84( Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch lớn nhất Việt Nam, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Từ lâu, Phú Quốc đã trở nên nổi tiếng với khách du lịch khắp mọi miền đất nước và quốc tế. Điều này không chỉ vì Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch xinh đẹp vốn được mệnh danh là thiên đường rực nắng, mà nơi đây còn chứa đựng nhiều điều bí ẩn mà không phải ai cũng có thể khám phá hết được. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 ỏ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch lớn nhất Việt Nam, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Từ lâu, Phú Quốc đã trở nên nổi tiếng với khách du lịch khắp mọi miền đất nước và quốc tế. Điều này không chỉ vì Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch xinh đẹp vốn được mệnh danh là thiên đường rực nắng, mà nơi đây còn chứa đựng nhiều điều bí ẩn mà không phải ai cũng có thể khám phá hết được. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 ỏ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Du lịch Phú Quốc ngày nay đã thay da đổi thịt và có thể làm ngỡ ngàng với những ai đã từng đến đây những năm cuối thế kỷ trước. Ngành du lịch Phú Quốc đã có sự chuyển biến rõ rệt, hệ thống khách sạn, nhà hàng, điểm vui chơi giải trí trên đảo hôm nay đã có thể sẵn sàng đón nhận khách du lịch từ khắp mọi nơi đến Phú Quốc để nghỉ dưỡng hay thỏa chí khám phá đảo xanh... mọi chi tết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 or 0982 69 52 52

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu bạn ở trong các Resort hay Hotel bao gồm ăn sáng thì ko phải phiền vấn đề này . Còn bạn là dân du lịch bụi chính hiệu bạn sẽ quan tâm tới việc ăn sáng . Du lịch vùng biển đảo nên ăn sáng chắc mọi người ko ai muốn ăn phở rồi , các món ăn từ hải sản sẽ khiến moị người quan tâm hơn như một tô bánh canh chả cá hay hủ tiếu mực , cơm ghẹ … liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu bạn ở trong các Resort hay Hotel bao gồm ăn sáng thì ko phải phiền vấn đề này . Còn bạn là dân du lịch bụi chính hiệu bạn sẽ quan tâm tới việc ăn sáng . Du lịch vùng biển đảo nên ăn sáng chắc mọi người ko ai muốn ăn phở rồi , các món ăn từ hải sản sẽ khiến moị người quan tâm hơn như một tô bánh canh chả cá hay hủ tiếu mực , cơm ghẹ … liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé – Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.
 Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Mr Hùng 0982 69 52 52

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đoàn khởi hành đi phía Bắc Đảo xuyên qua Rừng Nguyên Sinh Phú Quốc với nhiều loại cây, thảo mộc, chim, vượn , thú rừng quý hiếm …có trong sách đỏ. Ghé thăm Vườn Tiêu nổi tiếng với vị cay thơm nồng. Quý khách đến mũi gành dầu , tham quan Đền Thờ:Anh Hùng Dân Tộc  Nguyễn Trung Trực. mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52(Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé – Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu chợ đêm An Hòa của thành phố Rạch Giá được xem như là địa điểm sinh hoạt, vui chơi, giải trí của người dân thành phố về đêm với nhiều món ẩm thực mang đậm dấu ấn của miền Tây Nam bộ thì những ai đã từng một lần đặt chân đến Phú Quốc sẽ không quên những món đặc sản đậm nét văn hóa cùng hương vị đặc trưng của biển, tạo thêm một sức thu hút mới từ hòn đảo ngọc này. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Trong danh sách quán ăn ở Phú Quốc thì không ai lại không nhắc đến nhà hàng Biên Hải Quán. Phục vụ khá nhiều món hải sản tươi sống, nếu bạn có ghé ngang qua đảo Phú Quốc thì bạn hãy thử những món chế biến tại chỗ như mực - cá mú đỏ & những món đặc sản Phú Quốc. Vào cái quán rộng, mái tôn thấp nhưng không nóng bởi gió biển lồng lộng, có tên Biên Hải Quán, chủ quán tự giới thiệu tên là út Trà Đá.

----------


## tourphuquoc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ

Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.

Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi

Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.


+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.



+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.

+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chat với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm



Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc



Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Tour Du Lịch Câu Cá và Khám Phá Hoang Đảo

Quần đảo An Thới với hơn 20 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ cùng với hệ sinh thái đa dạng, phong phú, và theo đánh giá của khu bảo tồn biển tại Phú Quốc. Biển Phú Quốc còn lưu giữ hệ sinh thái tương đối nguyên sơ, với những rạn san hô tuyệt đẹp đã hình thành các khu bảo tồn và qui hoạch thành vùng du lịch lặn biển ngắm san hô rất hấp dẫn. Các rặng san hô này chiếm đến 41% diện tích. Đã thống kê được 89 loài san hô cứng, 19 loài san hô mềm,125 loài cá ở rặng san hô, 132 loài thân mềm, 32 loài da gai và hơn 62 loài rong biển. Trong đó nhiều loại quan trọng như: TRAI tai tượng và ỐC đun cái ......

NGÀY 1 : ĐẾN VỚI ĐẢO PHÚ QUỐC

Quý khách ra sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đến Phú Quốc, tới Phú Quốc Xe và hướng dẫn viên (HDV) của du lịch Intour Phú Quốc đón khách tại sân bay Dương Đông. đưa quý khách về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa (Đặc sản Phú Quốc) Nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Tham quan về các làng nghề truyền thống nổi tiếng trên đảo.



Hồ tiêu Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu về cách trồng tiêu tại vườn. Tiêu Phú Quốc nổi tiếng với hạt to, đen và thơm cay.Du khách có thể mua về làm quà tại vườn.
Nhà thùng nước mắm Thịnh Phát: Tìm hiểu về cách ủ và chế biến nước mắm cá cơm rất nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước theo cách làm truyền thống của người dân trên đảo với hàm lường dinh dưỡng cao.
Rượu Sim: Loại rượu vang làm từ trái sim rừng chín.Gặp gỡ và trò chuyện với người đầu tiên chế biến ra rượu sim tại cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim Bảy Gáo.
Hùng long Tự (Am Sư Muôn): Môt ngôi chùa nằm giữa lưng chừng núi, nơi mà khi đến du khách sẽ có cảm nhận rằng “ lòng mình không rửa mà trong”.
Làng Chài Hàm Ninh: Làng chày cổ của người dân trên đảo. Nơi du khách có thể mua hải sản khô,tươi,quà lưu niệm ở đây với giá rất rẻ.(chi phí tự túc)
Khám phá Suối Tranh:một trong những con suối đẹp bất nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh và chỉ có nước từ tháng 05-10.
Dinh Cậu : Thắng cảnh đẹp của đảo Phú Quốc và là nơi tôn thờ tín ngưỡng của người dân trên đảo mỗi lần ra khơi đánh bắt .



Tối: Dùng cơm tối.Tự do thư giãn hoặc khám phá Đảo Ngọc về đêm. Tham quan chợ đêm Dinh Cậu

NGÀY 2 : CÂU CÁ - LẶN NGẮM SAN HÔ TẠI QUẦN ĐẢO AN THỚI

Sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn, xe và hdv đưa đoàn về phíaNam, lên tàu câu cá :



Cảng nước sâu quốc tế An Thới : và cũng là nơi được gọi là Vịnh Hạ Long thu nhỏ, du khách có thể chụp hình lưu niệm và thương thức cảnh đẹp của thiên nhiên.



Thực hiện chương trình khám phá lòng đại dương bao la của biển đảo Phú Quốc cùng hòa mình với thế giới san hô đẹp lung linh huyền bí rồi một lần trãi nghiệm trở thành người ngư dân Câu Cá bằng những ống câu giản đơn của ngư dân chuyên nghiệp,quý khách sẽ tận hưởng từng khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ khi chính tay mình buông câu bắt được những chú cá bống mú,cá đỏ trong những rạn san hô tại Hòn Dừa, hòn Rỏi, hòn Thơm….Tàu được chan bị đầy đủ dụng cụ : áo phao, kính lặn, chân vịt, ống thở…để quý khách ngắm san hô.
Dùng cơm trưa trên tàu với hải sản vùng biển.
Trên đường trở về, khách tiếp tục dừng chân tại những bãi biển đạp nhất Phú Quốc với bãi cát dài thẳng tấp, trắng mịn: Bãi sao
Di tích lịch sử nhà tù Phú Quốc : nơi một thời được mệnh danh là địa ngục trần gian.
Ngọc trai cao cấp Việt-Nhật tại Phú Quốc quý khách trực tiếp tham quan quy trình nuôi trai lấy ngọc tại cơ sỡ nuôi cấy ngọc trai chuyên nghiệp tại Phú Quốc .



Trở về khách sạn. Tắm biển/hồ bơi. Tự do thư giãn
Tối: Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm liên hoan chia tay

NGÀY 3: TẠM BIỆT ĐẢO NGỌC PHÚ QUỐC

Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tham quan, tìm hiểu cuộc sống người dân Phú Quốc và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Trả phòng khách sạn. Dùng cơm trưa ( Nếu khách về chuyến bay sau 12h –chi phí tự túc).Làm thủ tục về lại Sài Gòn. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI  INTOUR 

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc  https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc nơi gặp gỡ giữa rừng và biển

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHÚ QUỐC
05h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi Phú Quốc.



10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ 
ngơi.



11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng – tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc – Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.



16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.

NGÀY 02: PHÚ QUỐC – HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO 

07h00ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.



14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng – Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển



tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) – một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 03: PHÚ QUỐC – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH

06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc.
07h00: Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL INTOUR tại Phú Quốc chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại, Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI  INTOUR 

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc  https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc thiên đường của biển cả mây trời(4n3d)

Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Đón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng, trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Phú Quốc, tới nơi xe và HDV đón quý khách về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng - Nghỉ ngơi - Ăn trưa



Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để lam quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên đây là các điểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách đến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chương trình của ngày một có thể được thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo để đảm bảo cho nội dung chương trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Đảo Hoang (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển đặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ đoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ định vị các rạn đá là nơi tập trung nhiều cá để qúy khách có thể câu được những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá đổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, đối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khơi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây đáng nhớ cho một chuyến đi. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Đồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng, là nơi dã ngoại lý tưởng hay đắm mình cùng làn nước trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ đại dương kỳ thú cùng hoạt động lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Đảo Hoang Sơ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều): 

Vượt rừng nguyên sinh để đến với Bắc đảo cùng các điểm tham quan như sau:



• Vườn tiêu Khu Tượng : tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên đất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dương - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe đờn ca tài tử do ngư dân địa phương biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngư dân địa phương

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển được kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sơ và đẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng)

Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông cho đến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ĐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 2,355,000 VND


• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez priter đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : đầy đủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 100.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa ăn sáng gồm bún, Phở, Hủ Tiếu, Mì, Bánh Mì Ốp la, và nước ngọt


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------

